# Futaba??? switching from 3PJ to 3PK



## bst (Jun 20, 2002)

Can I use the transmitter module and receivers from my Futaba 3PJ radio transmitter in a new Futaba 3PK radio transmitter ? ? ? Thanks, don


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The modules should be interchangable.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

Modules are different from the futaba literature I have and other postings Ive read>>> Receivers>>>you can re-use your receiver...the PCM one stayed the same....


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Duh... that's what I was thinking ... PCM


----------

